# Champion vs pathfinder vs Ranger Bay/Flats boats? which one would you recommend



## Hunter22

I was looking at a Pathfinder 2200V or a 2200XL bay/flats boat, Champion 20-22' bay/flats boats and a 22' Rangler bay/flats boat. I was looking at the pathfinder and like everything about it but my buddy suggested a Champion over the pathfinder. I couldnt find any specs on a new Champion but I know the pathfinder 22' has an 11" draft on it and has bigger sidewalls than my boat does and of course more room. What are your thoughts on the three types of boats I mentioned above? 

My boat is a 05 bay craft 185 flats edition with an 05 merc but its just not enough boat half the time out in the Sound The wind is nice and calm in the morning then it kicks up in the afternoon and its a rough ride home most of the time. My nephew was with me last week and we went to the backside of St Cats and had to go through Sapelo Sound to get back to the Julienton River and right as we were about to be back in Sapelo Sound it got real rough. I would say about 2-2.5' waves in a flats boat is not fun at all. My nephew said he kind of got a little scared but I would just like a little more boat to reach some spots that I cant get to in my flats boat, for the sea condition and I can fit more people in a 22' boat than an 18.5'. I got a good deal on my boat and thats why I went ahead and bought it but I should have waited.


----------



## TroupTC

Ranger bay boats rock.  Smooth dry ride.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Pathfinders are well made and good for the type of fishing you describe. Check out the MBC boat forum for info. Hewes,Maverick,Pathfinder are built in the same factory in Fl.

All great boats and they hold their value.

The new HPS is a great new model if you are looking new. All are built for fishing.


----------



## Dustin Pate

I don't think you could go wrong with any. You really just need to ride in all of them and get a feel for them. 

I would look real hard to see if I could find a used Yellowfin also.


----------



## Hunter22

Dustin Pate said:


> I don't think you could go wrong with any. You really just need to ride in all of them and get a feel for them.
> 
> I would look real hard to see if I could find a used Yellowfin also.



Yellowfins are nice boats. I like them but I believe they would be a little more expensive than all others but I will still look at them. I just make the mistake of buying strictly a flats boat for a great deal and thought it could handle the waves where I fish but more than half the times its just plain too rough with those afternoon winds kickin up in a flats boat. Its always a great ride out but rarely a great one on the way in. The 3rd time I went fishin on it my dad was with me and we made a trip about an hour or little more from our dock and on the way in it was ROUGH! I was just above plain and a wave came over the front of the boat and soaked us and had quite a bit of water in the cockpit. Luckily my boat has a plug I can pull in the cockpit and open the main valve in the hull and out it goes but it honestly scared me a bit. The seas were tight only about a ft or so apart. Thats when I wish i had a bay/flats boat instead of strictly a flats boat.


----------



## savreds

I don't have any experience with the Pathfinder or Champion, but I love my Ranger 223 Cayman. Very solid and stable. It's not the fastest flats boat out there because they designed it to ride very flat with a lot of hull in the water. It's not going to be as dry of a ride as a bay boat due to the low sides but for what I wanted it's perfect.  
I bought mine used because there's no way I can afford a new one!


----------



## volguy

*bay boats*

you will see the difference between these three boats in three places....shallow water capability, handling/hull performance and rough water.  i can't describe in words the difference between the three.  you will only be able to see it by driving them.  everyone is going to have their own opinion, but if you were blindfolded and had someone drive you around in 2-3 footers, i can promise you the new 22 pathy would be your choice of the three.  also, the new 250 SHO yamaha motor on the pathfinder allows it to get up in super shallow water.  the hull on the pathy and the way it performs in tight creeks and maneuverability can't be compared at all with the other two boats.  the bells and whistles you get on the pathy will also stand out as far as layout, storage, rod locker layout, livewells and release wells.  however, all three will have great components as far as wiring layout, plumbing layout and ease of getting to these areas, and quality hardware (all stainless instead of plastic as you see on many boats).

again, the best thing to do when you are looking at more than one boat is to go and drive them.  you are going to spend a boat load of money (no pun intended) and you need to make sure and spend lots of time crawling thru them and driving them.  don't just take someone's opinion.  the proof will be in the pudding.


----------



## Hunter22

volguy said:


> you will see the difference between these three boats in three places....shallow water capability, handling/hull performance and rough water.  i can't describe in words the difference between the three.  you will only be able to see it by driving them.  everyone is going to have their own opinion, but if you were blindfolded and had someone drive you around in 2-3 footers, i can promise you the new 22 pathy would be your choice of the three.  also, the new 250 SHO yamaha motor on the pathfinder allows it to get up in super shallow water.  the hull on the pathy and the way it performs in tight creeks and maneuverability can't be compared at all with the other two boats.  the bells and whistles you get on the pathy will also stand out as far as layout, storage, rod locker layout, livewells and release wells.  however, all three will have great components as far as wiring layout, plumbing layout and ease of getting to these areas, and quality hardware (all stainless instead of plastic as you see on many boats).
> 
> again, the best thing to do when you are looking at more than one boat is to go and drive them.  you are going to spend a boat load of money (no pun intended) and you need to make sure and spend lots of time crawling thru them and driving them.  don't just take someone's opinion.  the proof will be in the pudding.



I wouldnt mind taking it offshore a little ways occasionally on a good day and be able to adventure longer distances with a good ride as well. Theres just sooo many things to look at when buying boat. The Pathfinder 2300 HPS only comes with the VMax SHO because it performs best with that motor with the holeshots and top end nearly reaching 70. I have read reports online of people getting 74-80 mph with the 250 hp VMax SHO on their boats. I havent found anyone with any issues with the motor yet. Some claim they had issues but it was putting a new fuel line and not properly securing the bulb and air got in there and a professional installed it as well. I will probably be testing these boats out and see how they perform. I hope I can sell my boat first.


----------



## volguy

*yami sho*

i have fortunate enough to fish with friends with different motors or own boats over the years with different motors and i can say that i have never been more impressed with a motor than i am the SHO.  the only time i would not have an SHO is on a strictly offshore boat where i would have a 4 stroke.  however, i first tested and ran the SHO at the Miami Boat Show two years ago.  the hole shot is very very impressive.  however, what is most impressive is being on a 22 pathfinder running 45 to 50 mph cruising and then dropping the hammer on it and almost falling down off the leaning post because i was not prepared for the top end power.  it is unreal.  the fuel economy also very impressive.

i will say this.  the guys that claim they can get 75-80 mph on a 23 foot boat and even a 22 pathfinder for that matter, are not being factual.  it cannot be done.  i could see someone putting a racing prop that would have very poor performance other than speed and maybe getting close to 70, but there is just no way a 250 motor can push either of these boats over 70.   now someone is going to pipe up and say "oh, i got a buddy and his boat can".  please go ride with that buddy and watch his gps for that 70+ speed.  it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Hunter22

volguy said:


> i have fortunate enough to fish with friends with different motors or own boats over the years with different motors and i can say that i have never been more impressed with a motor than i am the SHO.  the only time i would not have an SHO is on a strictly offshore boat where i would have a 4 stroke.  however, i first tested and ran the SHO at the Miami Boat Show two years ago.  the hole shot is very very impressive.  however, what is most impressive is being on a 22 pathfinder running 45 to 50 mph cruising and then dropping the hammer on it and almost falling down off the leaning post because i was not prepared for the top end power.  it is unreal.  the fuel economy also very impressive.
> 
> i will say this.  the guys that claim they can get 75-80 mph on a 23 foot boat and even a 22 pathfinder for that matter, are not being factual.  it cannot be done.  i could see someone putting a racing prop that would have very poor performance other than speed and maybe getting close to 70, but there is just no way a 250 motor can push either of these boats over 70.   now someone is going to pipe up and say "oh, i got a buddy and his boat can".  please go ride with that buddy and watch his gps for that 70+ speed.  it ain't gonna happen.



Hopefully after while I can test mine out and see how fast it goes. I my hold of a littler while to see if I cant find someone who has a used 2011 but VERY low hours for about $10k-$15k less than the new price with some extras. A powerpole is a must for as I will be fishing shallow water alot but also offshore some and I can finally reach the spot I have been trying too in my boat now that has fantastic whiting, flounder, and reds there. When I get it I will be like a kid on Christmas!


----------



## volguy

*powerpole*

yep, the powerpole is something else.  i would have never bought one to put on a boat.  however, my current boat came with it and i never imagined how important it could be in my fishing.  i don't use it as much in freshwater, but it is a must on saltwater.  you get in a school of trout up to 6.5 feet of water, drop the pole and sit in them until you catch them all.  get in a school of reds and the wind or tide is whipping, you drop the pole and don't have to use the trolling motor and risk spooking them out.  i will never own another boat boat without it.

it sounds like the new 23 is the boat for you and what you describe as your fishing.  i wouldn't want something that big on the gulf, but it would be perfecto in the atlantic.  good luck in your fishing.  when you get a boat (and you are spot on buying a 1 year old boat as you get rid of a good bit of the depreciation), give me a shout.  i would love to come down and go out with you!!


----------



## Hunter22

volguy said:


> yep, the powerpole is something else.  i would have never bought one to put on a boat.  however, my current boat came with it and i never imagined how important it could be in my fishing.  i don't use it as much in freshwater, but it is a must on saltwater.  you get in a school of trout up to 6.5 feet of water, drop the pole and sit in them until you catch them all.  get in a school of reds and the wind or tide is whipping, you drop the pole and don't have to use the trolling motor and risk spooking them out.  i will never own another boat boat without it.
> 
> it sounds like the new 23 is the boat for you and what you describe as your fishing.  i wouldn't want something that big on the gulf, but it would be perfecto in the atlantic.  good luck in your fishing.  when you get a boat (and you are spot on buying a 1 year old boat as you get rid of a good bit of the depreciation), give me a shout.  i would love to come down and go out with you!!



I love gettin into those reds, trout, flounder and when the whiting are spawning you can catch some mighty big ones Then have an awesome fish fry with some homemade hushpuppies with pieces of jalepenas and vidalia onion. I will do for sure and hopefully the reds will be in the river/sound more than they were last week. The water temp was between 85 to 87.


----------



## Southbound

I have a 220 Sea Chaser bay boat w/ 200 yamaha. Bought it in 2000. I go offshore, inshore, and flounder gig out this boat.  I also take it down to the keys and catch dolphin, tuna, and bottom fish as well. Any of the boat you asked about will do the same however the sea chaser is a great boat at half the price and rides fantastic.

My two cents


----------



## Hunter22

I will give one a test drive as well but I dont know of any can handle the pathfinders new 2300 HPS with the VMax SHO combo IMO but I wont rule out others untill I can ride/test drive them.


----------



## kenmorrow

The Pathfinders are THE best riding and easiest fishing bay-flats combo boats of those you mentioned and everything else I've fished from.  The Rangers aren't even in the same league, as you'll find the Pathfinders to be far more reliable than the Rangers.  That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Hunter22

kenmorrow said:


> The Pathfinders are THE best riding and easiest fishing bay-flats combo boats of those you mentioned and everything else I've fished from.  The Rangers aren't even in the same league, as you'll find the Pathfinders to be far more reliable than the Rangers.  That's my 2 cents.



I have only ridden in a 2004 Pathfinder 2200XL with a 250 VMax and I liked that boat alot so I cant imagine how the newer ones are.


----------



## rocket

I recently sold my Pathfinder 2200v, and by far it was the most comfortable, versatile boat I have ever been in. Fast, dry, stable, and shallow.  Mine was a 2001 with a 200vmax on it, and that was an awesome combination.


----------



## Hunter22

rocket said:


> I recently sold my Pathfinder 2200v, and by far it was the most comfortable, versatile boat I have ever been in. Fast, dry, stable, and shallow.  Mine was a 2001 with a 200vmax on it, and that was an awesome combination.



How much did you sell it for if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## rocket

Hunter22 said:


> How much did you sell it for if you dont mind me asking?



$18k, would not have sold but I also have a 1874 Duracraft Draftmaster that easily accommodates my family of 4.  My kids are heavily involved in sports and we rarely get to fish any more. The Pathfinder stayed in the barn far too much so I sold her to a friend.  My experience with my Pathy was great and I highly recommend.


----------



## Hunter22

rocket said:


> $18k, would not have sold but I also have a 1874 Duracraft Draftmaster that easily accommodates my family of 4.  My kids are heavily involved in sports and we rarely get to fish any more. The Pathfinder stayed in the barn far too much so I sold her to a friend.  My experience with my Pathy was great and I highly recommend.



How many hrs on the motor? I might have bought it if the hrs were low


----------



## OleCountryBoy

Don't buy a bay boat until you've checked out Blazer Bay and Cape Bay (Cape Horn).  The Cape Bay 23 is my dream boat.  I've been on a Skeeter Bay boat too and they are mighty fine, there are a few guides on Tampa Bay who run 22ft Skeeter Bay boats.


----------



## rocket

Hunter22 said:


> How many hrs on the motor? I might have bought it if the hrs were low



2001 didn't have a hour meter, but they were low.  It was never advertised for sale.
Some have complained of water intrusion thru the scuppers hut mine never had that problem.


----------



## Hunter22

volguy said:


> yep, the powerpole is something else.  i would have never bought one to put on a boat.  however, my current boat came with it and i never imagined how important it could be in my fishing.  i don't use it as much in freshwater, but it is a must on saltwater.  you get in a school of trout up to 6.5 feet of water, drop the pole and sit in them until you catch them all.  get in a school of reds and the wind or tide is whipping, you drop the pole and don't have to use the trolling motor and risk spooking them out.  i will never own another boat boat without it.
> 
> it sounds like the new 23 is the boat for you and what you describe as your fishing.  i wouldn't want something that big on the gulf, but it would be perfecto in the atlantic.  good luck in your fishing.  when you get a boat (and you are spot on buying a 1 year old boat as you get rid of a good bit of the depreciation), give me a shout.  i would love to come down and go out with you!!



Sounds like a plan. I found an 08 Pathfinder 2200XL w/ a yamaha 250 4-stroke with 113hrs loaded from speakers, head unit, depthfinder/fishfinder, trolling motor, 8' power pole for only $20,800. Either theres something wrong with the boat or this is a deal of a lifetime.


----------



## volguy

*pathy*

i would say so.  if that isn't a typo on the price, that is absolutely the deal of the century if nothing is wrong with the boat.  the only bad thing is if you plan on fishing a good bit of shallow water, you will not like the 4 stroke. the 4 stroke is heavy and will plow on the hole shot.  if you do more trolling or deeper water fishing, you will love the 4 stroke.  that is definitely one thing to look at if you get serious about that particular boat.


----------



## Hunter22

volguy said:


> i would say so.  if that isn't a typo on the price, that is absolutely the deal of the century if nothing is wrong with the boat.  the only bad thing is if you plan on fishing a good bit of shallow water, you will not like the 4 stroke. the 4 stroke is heavy and will plow on the hole shot.  if you do more trolling or deeper water fishing, you will love the 4 stroke.  that is definitely one thing to look at if you get serious about that particular boat.



Thats why I would like to have the VMax SHO but right now its out of my price range unless I wait a yr or so and find a used 2011 pathfinder 2300 HPS with the SHO with low hrs for a good deal. Im trying to sell my flats boat right now to see how much I can get for it. Im hopeing around $17,000.

If anyone would like to help me out on gettin a new 11 2300 HPS that would be great!


----------

